# What tie with a blue suit, pink shirt, brown shoes?



## Garnett (Mar 9, 2010)

As per the title, really. What tie would you choose to wear with a plain mid/dark blue suit, plain light pink shirt and conker brown shoes?

Me and the missis disagree. I was thing a blue, silver and white diagonal stripe, which she says is too boring. I'm not sure what other colours would go.


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*her opinion is irrelevant*

Boring doesn't mean uncoordinated. Anything with a touch of blue or red works in this context, and a third solid color (green?) would likely do fine as well.

I have problems wearing pink with a coat if the tie doesn't have prominent maroon or red, but that's just me.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

I'd be inclined towards a solid light blue, or a light blue with some sort of spot/dot/repeating small pattern. Your choice sounds pretty decent. 

If you wanted to hit the pigment primary triad, though, you could lob in a bright yellow tie (perhaps with navy spots).


----------



## Garnett (Mar 9, 2010)

chatsworth osborne jr. said:


> Anything with a touch of ... red works in this context...I have problems wearing pink with a coat if the tie doesn't have prominent maroon or red, but that's just me.


ooo. Red with pink. Not something I can counternance. Don't think I'm quite extrovert enough for that lil' combo.



CuffDaddy said:


> I'd be inclined towards a solid light blue, or a light blue with some sort of spot/dot/repeating small pattern... You could lob in a bright yellow tie (perhaps with navy spots).


Yeah, my initial thought was a plain blue, but then I remembered a thread on here about all plain being a bad idea. Personally I like the look but it's good to hear other ideas. I actually own a gold tie with some navy detailing that I would never have put with a pink shirt but now I'm thinking you might have something.


----------



## dingbat (Jul 24, 2008)

A dark green tie would work very well. Emphasise the _dark_ though, otherwise you run the risk of blinding people


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

I would think the tie you first selected would work well. Of course, there are many other patterns you could consider that would do besides stripes such as, paisley, medalions, neat prints, etc. Among these ties containing pale yellow, light blue, and black should also work. A dramatic and less common choice might be a solid black grenadine.


----------



## Outlet_cherry_picker (Sep 9, 2009)

CuffDaddy said:


> I'd be inclined towards a solid light blue, or a light blue with some sort of spot/dot/repeating small pattern. Your choice sounds pretty decent.
> 
> If you wanted to hit the pigment primary triad, though, you could lob in a bright yellow tie (perhaps with navy spots).


 +1 Blue


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

I think this tie would work:


----------



## PMRuby (Jan 13, 2010)

My thought was light blue-based, as cuff daddy and others recommended. 

I would stay away from red. I've never thought red and pink go well together, though the folks at the CT catalog would like us to think otherwise. In the real world, it's just a little too much, IMO.


----------



## chadwick (Apr 27, 2010)

PMRuby said:


> My thought was light blue-based, as cuff daddy and others recommended.
> 
> I would stay away from red. I've never thought red and pink go well together, though the folks at the CT catalog would like us to think otherwise. In the real world, it's just a little too much, IMO.


Agreed.


----------



## DownByTheRiverSide (Oct 25, 2009)

*Tie Possibility ....*

I would think this one would work splendidly. Co-ordinating, but not matchy-matchy, and tasteful, but definitely not boring.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

I'd also like a navy and silver hounds(dogs)tooth with this combination. And then add a white PS with navy edging.


----------



## db601 (Oct 3, 2008)

I favor a ruby red tie with a pink shirt, but I normally wear that combo with a grey suit and black shoes.


----------



## ykurtz (Mar 7, 2007)

Blue with white dots, and either a white PS or a white PS + some red.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

I would recommend this https://www.mountainandsackett.com/productcart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=19 Old Albanians I have worn it with a very similar ensemble your describing except it was a navy sport coat instead of suit coat.


----------



## db601 (Oct 3, 2008)

OK, my curiosity was piqued, so I pulled out a pink shirt and laid on a yellow with blue stripe, a solid corn yellow and a gold w. small pattern. I don't see the appeal. I like deep red/black stripe (I like the "Old Albanian" on Mtn & Sackbutt). A, purple to amethyst works. The yellow just sits there. I'm going to have to get out the color whiz wheel. Are you guys pulling Garnet's leg or am I more color blind than I thought?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I just got a pink elephant tie from J Press I look forward to pairing with a pink shirt.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

db601 said:


> The yellow just sits there.


What's it supposed to do, start dancing a rumba?

As I said, I prefer the blue route. But if his wife insists that the look is boring and he cares about that opinion (not that he necessarily should, unless it's date night), then yellow would be an _inoffensive_ addition. If you go to your color wheel (if it's a pigment based color scheme), you will see that red, blue, and yellow all bear the same relation to one another.

FWIW, I virtually _never_ wear yellow, because it is unflattering to my complexion, so I'm not particularly a fan of it. I was just trying to throw out something that wouldn't be hideous.


----------



## Garnett (Mar 9, 2010)

CuffDaddy said:


> What's it supposed to do, start dancing a rumba?


:icon_smile_big:

Thanks for so many thoughtful suggestions. Thought my OP was a bit flippant, but you've all given it undeserved consideration. Shirt and suit are actually being made at the moment, but once ready I'll post up some pictures.


----------



## db601 (Oct 3, 2008)

No, not the rhumba. I did have a vintage hand painted Hawaiian hula dancer tie, though. That tie did dance. 

Before I googled up a color wheel, I thought a triad was an asian gang. Maybe it's my shirt's shade of pink and the hues of my yeller ties, but the various combinations didn't seem compelling to me. I noticed I tend to gravitate to adjacent colors or dark to light on the same line, apparently that's monochrome. I'll have to investigate triad combos next time I'm at the mall.


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

There's always a paisley tie that will match anything (or nothing, according to some  ).

Andy B.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

CuffDaddy said:


> I'd be inclined towards a solid light blue, or a light blue with some sort of spot/dot/repeating small pattern. Your choice sounds pretty decent.
> 
> If you wanted to hit the pigment primary triad, though, you could lob in a bright yellow tie (perhaps with navy spots).


Yellow was just what I was thinking when I initially read the thread title, although I'd go with a more subdued canary, myself. I have a few left from the "yellow power tie" trend of some years ago that have diamond-patterened squares with blues, blacks, and maybe a dash of red in them. The blue with white pin dots would be a pretty safe choice - maybe a French blue to make it a bit more lively.


----------

